# My new Logitech 550 remote is pissing me off



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It completely screws up Tivo. I've had to make it "learn" all the buttons from the original Tivo remote and it still won't go to the record menu. Wonder if I have to set it up for playback and record some other way?

Also, when it fires everything up theres horrible delay from when I push the button to when everything comes on.

In addition to that, there's a sound like a fly "buzzing" that comes through my speakers and I think it's somehow linked to the turn on delays of the TV & Receiver.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i have the one for xbox, and it definitely takes some tweaking. i still haven't ironed out all the bugs for mine, but that's partly b/c i can't find the usb cable for it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm working on it, but I thought it wuold be much easier. Oh well. I'd rather spend a couple hours working on it, than spend $50 for the next one up. :blush:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright, finally got it figured out for the most part.

Just gotta set the DVD menu button up and then I'm done for the night.

So far I'm psyched. I figured out how to set the delays and now when I hit "watch Tivo" everything fires up in a sec. Me


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I got the xbox one as well and have had no problems at all with mine. I was able to use mine right away with my Vizio tv, Oppo dvd player, xbox 360 w/ HD-DVD add-on, comcast/motorola dvr, and pioneer receiver. one of the nicest xmas gifts i received this year


----------

